# HIBBARD BIKE - need info



## Backpedaler (Dec 21, 2011)

Found this beauty too. Hibbard - pretty complete. serial number is crossways on the BB = 44  2472  or ^^ 2472, clad wheels, ND C hub. Any thoughts on the year or frame maker?


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 21, 2011)

looks to be schwinn made from late 1920's.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the same bike. It was sold by Hibbard Spencer Bartlett - a hardware store (True Value). The fact that Schwinn was one of their jobbers may contribute to its Schwinn B10 characteristics.


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 21, 2011)

*Hibbard*

Too bad you got no wheels!  


i gota horn and i think a rack. i know where 2 lights are if i can pry them loose from the owner. yours looks great.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 21, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> I have the same bike. It was sold by Hibbard Spencer Bartlett - a hardware store (True Value). The fact that Schwinn was one of their jobbers may contribute to its Schwinn B10 characteristics.




Did your catalog page have a year?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 21, 2011)

> Did your catalog page have a year?



 The catalog page was an eBay purchase, it was listed as 1932.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cool, did you notice the tank and frame combo on the catalog page. Usually the tank is a design that fits the frame better. Like the one on fordsnake's bike.


----------

